# Bosch POF 1200 AE Collet Upgrade



## bramt (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi!
I am an Australian just starting out into woodworking after beating cancer at 70, I'm 75 now and have just bought a Green Bosch POF 1200 AE Router as part of fitting out my workshop, (first project a VERY strong work bench) The router above has three collets, 6 mm 8 mm and a quarter inch (which of course is bigger than the quarter inch) but I am wondering if it it possible to fit an half inch collet and nut to this machine for extra stength and more choices of bits? May be a dumb question but I was just wondering. I have just bought two excellent books on router operation, one with an instructional DVD, a lot to learn in a very short time! I have just built a Bench drill Trolley with lockable castors and converted a solid two door wardrobe into a Tool Cupboard. I have got myself a nice compound miter saw, bench top planer/jointer, bench top Drill Press, table saw and a 9 inch quick release vise for the bench when it if finished, and a lot of other mainly hand tools, chisels, marking knife, circular marking gauge etc. Some interesting reading on this site, keep them coming?

Bram Taylor


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the model above that one, and no, it is not possible to have a larger collet.
You'll have to either make do with what you have, or upgrade to another router.
I'm actually Australian also, but am out of touch with which routers are available in that market area.
I know from other users of this forum that Makita, Hitachi and Triton are available to you, but considerably more expensive than the one you have. You might be able to find a Ryobi for a smaller price that accepts a 1/2 ich collet. I think Bunnings have them.


----------



## bramt (Dec 17, 2011)

gav said:


> I have the model above that one, and no, it is not possible to have a larger collet.
> You'll have to either make do with what you have, or upgrade to another router.
> I'm actually Australian also, but am out of touch with which routers are available in that market area.
> I know from other users of this forum that Makita, Hitachi and Triton are available to you, but considerably more expensive than the one you have. You might be able to find a Ryobi for a smaller price that accepts a 1/2 ich collet. I think Bunnings have them.


Thanks for the heads up, looks as if I suss out a set of 8mm which I have the collet for, bigger than quarter inch of course, a bit!
Bram


----------

